# League Of Rock GC Contest !!!



## GuitarsCanada

A few years back we teamed up with League Of Rock to give away a few free memberships. Well, we are back with a new one courtesy of the folks at LOR. Sign up to the GC exclusive contest and get a chance to win a free membership to the next sessions in Toronto and Ottawa.

Sign Up Here

*THE LEAGUE OF ROCK IS GIVING AWAY TWO MEMBERSHIPS TO CELEBRATE OUR 30th SESSION!*

WE ARE MAKING IT BIGGER AND BETTER!

*THE NEXT J.A.B. SESSIONS IN TORONTO AND OTTAWA START JULY **30th*

The League Of Rock is celebrating it's 30th session in Toronto and it's 12th in Ottawa! We're going strong and have open spots for new members! To celebrate our 30th session, we are giving away two memberships to members of GuitarsCanada.com

*A LeagueOf Rock membership is worth $980 and is a 10 week Join a band program.*
Here's what we are celebrating!

*1. **WE ARE PARTNERING WITH THE HARD ROCK CAFE IN TORONTO!*
The Legendary Hard Rock Cafe will be the official venue for all of the drafts and showcases! 

*2. AMAZING NEW COACHES*
In Toronto, we have added two members of Canadian legends Blue Rodeo in Colin Cripps and Glenn Milchem, Dave McMillan, bassist for Big Wreck, and the amazing Gary Craig. Jim McCarty, founding drummer of the Yardbirds will make a return to the League Of Rock for the 30th anniversary in Toronto. In Ottawa, we have added two members, Steve Marriner and Matt Sobb of Juno award winning Monkey Junk , Juno nominated Amanda Rheaume and the return of Canadian music legend,Peter Fredette of the Kim Mitchell Band. 

*3. SKILLS WORKSHOPS*
In both Ottawa and Toronto, we will now offer 30 minute instrument workshops in the first four weeks of the J.A.B. session. We will feature one instrument a week, including vocals! This is an amazing opportunity to sit down with some of the best musicians in the country and talk shop! Do not miss out!

*4. BIGGER AND BETTER PRIZES*
Our partners continue to step up with great prizes including a guitar, courtesy of Long & McQuade, software and iGear courtesy of IK Multimedia, guitar effects pedals courtesy of Boss and cymbals courtesy of Paiste Cymbals.
Click http://leagueofrock.com/guitarscanada and signup to win. Use promo code "GuitarsCanada"

Each sign also registers you for our next open house for free ($98 value) !!

[video=youtube;A6iY1ARXASk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6iY1ARXASk[/video]


----------



## Robert1950

I would love to win this again.


----------



## Diablo

Robert1950 said:


> I would love to win this again.


Ya, it was a good time! But I think id feel a little bad if I won a 2nd time, so I don't think I'll enter.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Diablo said:


> Ya, it was a good time! But I think id feel a little bad if I won a 2nd time, so I don't think I'll enter.


Enter, and enjoy if you win


----------



## Robert1950

Diablo said:


> Ya, it was a good time! But I think id feel a little bad if I won a 2nd time, so I don't think I'll enter.


I'm retiring in 10 months will never have the cash to do this again, so,... I'm entering.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

$900 value here folks. Get in on it


----------



## bluzfish

Too bad they don't have any western cities for entering the contest. 10 weeks in TO, Ottawa, Hamilton or Montreal would be great but ... Good luck to all you easterners though!


----------



## Moosehead

Question, when it says which city, is this just for Toronto or can I select Hamilton and just wait till the next session in the hammer? Really would like to avoid driving to T.O.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I will ask them. When we chatted first they said Toronto and Ottawa.


----------



## Adcandour

I'd totally enter if I wasn't terrified. Seems awesome.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

No scheduled events in Hamilton. So it's Toronto and Ottawa for this one


----------



## Moosehead

Well I'm entered and i'll worry about it if i win. I never win stuff so I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, as I said last time--they need something out here--and a contest as well.

Hope whoever wins enjoys it--and lets us know how it goes.


----------



## DrHook

If it was near me, I'd enter...this sounds like a blast and I'd love to try it.


----------



## Diablo

adcandour said:


> I'd totally enter if I wasn't terrified. Seems awesome.


Nothing to be terrified about, honestly.


----------



## zontar

DrHook said:


> If it was near me, I'd enter...this sounds like a blast and I'd love to try it.


Maybe they could split the difference & put one in Red Deer--I'd still go there if I won it--and would consider it if I could afford it on my own.


----------



## Moosehead

Im in!!! Pretty stoked, I don't win contest things usually so this was an unexpected surprise.

Thanks GC and LOR.

One caveat is they want me to play bass, coming in at the last minute i agreed (voice in my head was saying otherwise).
It'll be fun regardless and you can bet your ass I'll bring my guitar as well and get some coaching on that as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

They drew the names already? Congrats and keep us posted on your experience


----------



## Moosehead

Yea I thought it was pretty quick as well. First get together is next wed. so maybe they just wanna get everything wrapped up.

If you live in Ottawa and want some pro coaching or to just get out and play, sign up quick!


----------



## Robert1950

I'm in,.... again. )

But there appears to be a shortage of a bass player or two. so Terry ask me if I could play bass. And this was a freebee, so I said "Why Not."I can rent a standard J Bass for $40/mo. and a wee Ampeg 8" for home practice for $10.

I've picked up a bass on a rare occasion and I often do bass riffs on the guitar. This should be really fun, as long as we are playing really simple stuff.

See all you T.O. people at the Orbit Room next week.


----------



## Moosehead

Can you tell me a bit about how it went last time you did it?

I took a look at the coaches and woudl really like some time with the guitar coaches if possible. Is it possible or are you practicing/preparing for the gig at the end of the 10 weeks? Is it 1 night a week? 

Bass and vocal coaches are awesome too, I have more to learn in both those areas so putting the guitar down for a bit might not be such a bad thing. Looks to be an all round good time, can't wait!


----------



## Diablo

Moosehead said:


> Can you tell me a bit about how it went last time you did it?
> 
> I took a look at the coaches and woudl really like some time with the guitar coaches if possible. Is it possible or are you practicing/preparing for the gig at the end of the 10 weeks? Is it 1 night a week?
> 
> Bass and vocal coaches are awesome too, I have more to learn in both those areas so putting the guitar down for a bit might not be such a bad thing. Looks to be an all round good time, can't wait!


the coaches give a bit of critique and a few tips and tricks, but I wouldn't count on much one-on-one coaching time.


----------



## Robert1950

Mostly deciding on your songs, rehearsal, trial and error. You get it down to three. A couple of stage rehearsals. RECORDING A SONG. and the final bash. I was lucky. The four of us got on well. The guy who played bass had done this many times and said this group was the most fun and smoothest of what he had done. He said there was one time when he thought everyone was going to kill each other, well, not quite, but very stressful. You have to be open. None of us ever thought we would end up recording a song by the Ramones. and this group was from the early 40s to early 60sd in age.


----------



## Moosehead

Diablo said:


> the coaches give a bit of critique and a few tips and tricks, but I wouldn't count on much one-on-one coaching time.


Thats a bit of a bummer, we'll see how it goes.

Do they match people up randomly or by age, ability ect.

I can deffintely see it getting stressful playing with people you dont gel with.


----------



## Diablo

Moosehead said:


> Thats a bit of a bummer, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Do they match people up randomly or by age, ability ect.
> 
> I can deffintely see it getting stressful playing with people you dont gel with.


ya it's more about the band than any individual development, although of course that is a part of it. I suppose that's what private lessons are for.


I don't remember what the criteria was. Might be names drawn by random.
It seemed to me most ppl weren't far from each other in terms of ability or age.


----------



## Robert1950

Was anyone at the Orbit room last night? I was the big old guy with white beard in Band 3. 

The Orbit Room. Looked at the DomTroiano tribute on the wall. Then I realized that was where he performed and recorded his last concert. I had that CD! Confirmed by the bartender who was there that night.


----------



## Moosehead

Yea I was there, long haired guy with the bandana. Very last band, and a pleasant surprise, I don't have to play bass! 
Although i have to admit I was looking forward to rockin out some bass lines.


----------



## Robert1950

I remember you. The guy taking pix is the bass player, right?



Moosehead said:


> Yea I was there, long haired guy with the bandana. Very last band, and a pleasant surprise, I don't have to play bass!
> Although i have to admit I was looking forward to rockin out some bass lines.


----------



## Moosehead

Ya thats me, are you in the band with the portly drummer? 

I asked a clean cut guy who's name I caught if he was Robert from GC and he looked at me kind of wierd and said no. I didnt ask anybody after that lol. 

Band looks pretty good, I'm happy. We got a multi instrumentalist on keyboards/piano, chick singer(who's pretty cute), a rock drummer(who likes alot of the same music I do and is doing his 20th session with LOR), bass player and 2 guitarists. First time playing in a band with this many people so fingers crossed lol. I think myself and the other guitarist are the only newbies to our band, everyone else has done this a couple times.


----------



## Robert1950

My wee grand daughter was down from Alberta so I had to miss the first session. I was a VERY BIG Yardbird fan in high school. Jim McCarty was the coach for the evening. I wasn't there. I was NOT happy. I gave her crap for this. She said, "dadadada, laddle laddle laddle, oooowwwwooooo." and toddled away. Oh well.

So, I just rented a bass. A Geddy Lee Jazz Bass artist model. MIM with American hardware and electronics. (http://www.long-mcquade.com/17794/G..._Jazz_Bass_with_Gig_Bag_-_3_Tone_Sunburst.htm) With discount coupon and theft coverage ~$76 for two months. I'm really happy with the slim neck given my weak puny little girly man hands.

Now to see if I can actually play it with people.


----------



## Moosehead

Nice Bass! 

First jam sesh was more of a lesson in patience. Getting 6 people to agree on 4 songs pretty much took us the whole 3 hrs. I think we only played 5 or 6 tunes out of the 15 tunes thrown into the hat. I was just aching to play the entire time.

Meeting Jim McCarty was pretty cool, would've liked to have seen him play a bit though. I should've gone to the drum workshop....


----------



## Robert1950

Ok. Had the showcase last night at the Hard Rock Cafe. I rather enjoyed myself. Played our four songs. Had a great time playing the bass for the first time. Prizes all round. I won an iRig for the hardest working bass player - like it sez, hardest working, not best  . Too bad I own an android phone and tablet.

I thought all bands did quite well, and more important it looked like everyone really enjoyed themselves. 

Age range for our group was 43 to 64. Everyone except me worked in IT. All had $$$ except me. There's your market for LOR. If I didn't win, I likely wouldn't be there.

Again, the recording session at Phase One Audio was my favourite part. I love the studio.


----------



## Moosehead

It was a super fun night out. As Robert said, was aimed at ppl with $$. I felt fortunate to be there, I don't usually win things. Cost me a small fortune in gas but it was totally worth it. 

There is some value for your money, good coaches, beer and pizza at rehearsals (good beer too, muskoka detour) and 4 hours at a kick ass recording studio (I've been in a few and this was by far the best). Now 4 hours was not quite enough but i had a good time.

Some footage from the showcase, recorded by the drummers daughter.

[video=youtube_share;CvwC1IF4YNY]http://youtu.be/CvwC1IF4YNY[/video]


----------



## Tarbender

Hey guys, I was there too. Haven't been on the forum for a while and missed this post. I can tell you right up front I don't have $$$. Might even have to hit the food bank next month. And while I agree it's a lot of money, you really get your moneys worth and Terry is netorious for giving people a break on the dues. If I hadn't won the contest there was no way I could have joined this session but if I was working, it would have been a lot cheaper than going out to the bar a couple of nights a week and so much more rewarding. So lets not paint everyone with the same paint brush.


----------



## Robert1950

Which band was yours? Mine was Soul Crushers. We were on first.



Tarbender said:


> Hey guys, I was there too. Haven't been on the forum for a while and missed this post. I can tell you right up front I don't have $$$. Might even have to hit the food bank next month. And while I agree it's a lot of money, you really get your moneys worth and Terry is netorious for giving people a break on the dues. If I hadn't won the contest there was no way I could have joined this session but if I was working, it would have been a lot cheaper than going out to the bar a couple of nights a week and so much more rewarding. So lets not paint everyone with the same paint brush.


----------



## Cartcanuck

My cousin has done the Ottawa one LOR at least once, maybe twice. He's a newer guitar player and he LOVED it. I've been playing a couple years longer than him, but he has totally eclipsed me in terms of ability. 

I'm jealous. Nothing like that out here in podunkville.


----------



## Moosehead

Tarbender, I never knew there was another GC'er there besides Robert and I. What band were you in?

This one I thought was our weakest song but turned out pretty good thanks to a little off the cuff improv at the end which got the jam going.
I totally could have used a little vocal warm up though lol.

[video=youtube_share;_OO4E9R90u4]http://youtu.be/_OO4E9R90u4?list=UUcIiMC4zmldHeRn7F6wUbrg[/video]


----------



## Tarbender

Robert... I'm very surprised. You bought my "Ultimate Drive" from me and we met up for the exchange!


----------



## TA462

Moosehead, you guys sounded great.


----------



## Robert1950

I remember. I guess I just didn't recognize you. And my visual memory is usually good. Not his time I guess.



Tarbender said:


> Robert... I'm very surprised. You bought my "Ultimate Drive" from me and we met up for the exchange!


----------



## Moosehead

Just got sent a link for the whole set. Video is better, sound not so much.

[video=vimeo;111301607]https://vimeo.com/watch?v=111301607[/video]

https://vimeo.com/111301607

You can look up the other bands sets as well. 

Ouch, bit of a rough start.


----------



## Diablo

hey, theres Mitch and Ivan!
Good guys.


----------



## Moosehead

Did you play with them before? Yes they are good guys, we had fun.

The band was 4 fifths Jewish and I came up with an awesome name Mozzltoff cocktail, unfortunately the chick already submitted a band name(without consulting us) so that's why we had a stupid name.


----------



## Diablo

Moosehead said:


> Did you play with them before? Yes they are good guys, we had fun.
> 
> The band was 4 fifths Jewish and I came up with an awesome name Mozzltoff cocktail, unfortunately the chick already submitted a band name(without consulting us) so that's why we had a stupid name.


I did, a few yrs ago...Mitch, Ivan, terry, myself and a singer.
It was a good time, other than the singer had a passive/aggressive way of manipulating the setlist.
But it was the first time Id played in a band in a long time, so I still shake my head at some of the things I did as well (yes, you can have the gain on a Mesa dual rectifier turned too high!)


----------



## Lola

Is this still a valid thread?


----------



## Robert1950

This was last summer/fall. I won,... for the second time in four years. 

The old fat guy on the bass is me. Sound isn't that great, but hey. The studio recording on the other hand is great. I love recording.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfGfqVvkJeM


----------



## Lola

That was just awesome. You guys and gal are very good together!


----------



## DrHook

Robert1950 said:


> This was last summer/fall. I won,... for the second time in four years.
> 
> The old fat guy on the bass is me. Sound isn't that great, but hey. The studio recording on the other hand is great. I love recording.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfGfqVvkJeM



From one old fat guy to another....well done!


----------

